
Google Glass Is Back – Now with Artificial Intelligence - frostmatthew
https://www.wired.com/story/google-glass-is-backnow-with-artificial-intelligence/
======
olingern
I never owned a model, but I think it was one of those pieces of tech where
the UX and timing were poorly executed.

I have a Google Home, and there's some inherent privacy / trust issues in
having a "gadget" that's always listening in your home; however, a couple of
things to note with this:

1\. It doesn't affect anyone else. The voyeurism issue that Google Glass
presented / presents is still an unsolved issue. I wonder if the UK, where
surveillance is more less ubiquitous, if Google Glass would had been more
successful had it only launched there?

2\. I think the idea of “tech” glasses is great, but a camera was necessary.
All the horror stories centered around this ethical issue of, “am I being
watched?” by the wearers.

Google kind of botched the entire market with the launch of this. I’d love to
see someone do this without a camera and better design / UX.

